# Strange South American Amphibian Found in Lagoon



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Strange aquatic animal found in lagoon of Santa Catalina (Bolivar)*

A fish, or hybrid amphibian, was caught in a fisherman's nets last Thursday.
It measured about 35 centimeters, with an oversized round head. It is white, transparent, and has a pair of frog-like legs.
Miguel Hernandez, president of the local Meeting of Communal Action, stated that he had never seen anything similar.

'I believe it is amphibious, but the strange thing is that the toes are webbed,' and noted that William Blanco, the fisherman who found the animal, is keeping it refrigerated.

No scientist has yet visited the area, but the animal is available for study.

It is indeed an odd photograph, but clearly represents an amphibian's transformation from larval stage to adult stage, caught in the middle. I do not know what species it is, but it is possible that it represents a malformation - gigantism in tadpoles has been documented due to hormonal problems. Or, perhaps it is related to Pseudis paradoxa (which is South American), the paradoxical frog, with a giant tadpole that transforms into a moderate-sized frog.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Creature from the Black Lagoon!!!!


----------

